# Aquadive Ladies Diver



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Picked this up also recently. It has all the features of the men's watch (see July Arrivals in the main watch forum) in a more compact package: 1000m WR, quickset date, scotch-brite dial, signed crown, etc. That said, it is 36mm across _sans_ crown and 13.4mm high. Best of all, it comes on a really cool bracelet



























This one came with boxes, papers and even the original hang tag, truly NOS!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Very groovy Colin, have you tried it on? what's it look like

andy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It barely fits over my hand, but the bracelet does fit my wrist (~7.5")! The bracelet seems more comfortable than one might think, but the watch is just too small for me - especially as I get more presbyopic


















Here you get a hint of the literally scintillating orange Scotch-lite dial. It's more pronounced in person and difficult to capture on camera:










Sizewise, here is a comparable PloProf pic:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nalu said:


> It barely fits over my hand, but the bracelet does fit my wrist (~7.5")! The bracelet seems more comfortable than one might think, but the watch is just too small for me - especially as I get more presbyopic












sorry Colin, shouldn't laugh, but you are dead right it is a bit small for you. Its a great looking watch but certainly better displayed than worn, I am sure you could get into real trouble wearing it in a bar !



> Sizewise, here is a comparable PloProf pic:


conversely,

wow, I've never seen a PloProf wrist shot before, always thought them a bit of an odd shaped lump to look at, but on the wrist its a real cracker.

cheers mate

Andy


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Colin, I don't know where you find them, but your collection is getting more and more fantastic!









Just love this little diver. Real sweet!









Definetly not for your wrist tho


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

foztex said:


> wow, I've never seen a PloProf wrist shot before, always thought them a bit of an odd shaped lump to look at, but on the wrist its a real cracker.
> 
> cheers mate
> 
> Andy


I've been discussing 'wrist presence' (or whatever you want to call it) with a mate on another forum. I've come to the conclusion that certain watches just look very good on my wrist. I'm not sure if it's a characteristic of the watch or a product of the combination of the watch and my wrist, but I know that some very handsome watches don't look as good on the wrist as 'lesser' ones.

The PloProf is one of those that just looks great on the wrist.

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## rlw (Aug 8, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Here you get a hint of the literally scintillating orange Scotch-lite dial. It's more pronounced in person and difficult to capture on camera:


New member, first post!! I'm staring down right now at the Mens 1069 Aquadive (orange, of course) that my Dad gave to me. It's in pretty good shape considering it's over 30 years old and saw quite a few dives down in the Caribbean.

However, the crown is broken and I need to get it fixed. I took it to a local watch shop and they pretty much ripped me off, paid $125 (and 4 months' wait!!) to fix the crown and it broke a week later. Now, they won't stand behind their "work".

I'm hoping Colin or one of you other fine gents could steer me to a reputable repair shop that can fix this thing for reasonable money. Any recommendations, lads?

TIA,

-RW-


----------



## rlw (Aug 8, 2006)

Okay, "maybe" I have a piccie or two of the Men's Aquadive 1069, we'll see if the website I just constructed is accessible:

http://mysite.verizon.net/vzepr7nn/

Cheers,

-RW-


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are you in the UK or Stateside RW?

Welcome to RLT by the way, your diver sound interesting









When you say 'fix the crown' what do you mean, has it fallen off or has the stem snapped or cant you pull it out to change the time etc....?


----------



## rlw (Aug 8, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Are you in the UK or Stateside RW?
> 
> Welcome to RLT by the way, your diver sound interesting
> 
> ...


Hi Jason,

Sorry for my hurried initial post, I should have been more verbose. I am in the States, outside of Washington, DC (the Evil Empire). The crown has come out, one of the photos on the website shows it sitting next to the watch. I do not think the stem is broken, it appears whole. However, I can't wind it, can't change the time - at least it's right twice a day <g>.

The watch was originally purchased by my Dad over 30 years ago down in St. Thomas, I believe. He and I (and all my brothers) were heavily into diving at the time and he wanted the best divers watch available. I think he did pretty well, this thing is built like a tank. The watch has probably seen 400-500 hours at depth and has never given any trouble.

Until the crown broke about 2 years ago. I took it to a local watch repair shop and they ripped me off. The "new" crown came off 1 week after I started wearing it. In addition, the jeweler managed to mess up the ratcheting bezel so that it doesn't ratchet and it turns in both directions, it should only turn counter clockwise.

I'd love to get it fixed, but with two kids in college, I cannot afford to spend good coin and have it not done properly. Any help is greatly appreciated....

Thx,

-RW-


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do a google for industrial watch works , Jack has a great reputation, long wait but worth it...Check out his gallery


----------



## rlw (Aug 8, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Do a google for industrial watch works , Jack has a great reputation, long wait but worth it...Check out his gallery


Wow, that was quick! Thanks, Jason, I'll check him out. Who knows, perhaps I'll be posting pics of my newly-restored Aquadive in the future!!

Thanks again,

-RW-


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks in fair nick, shame about the crown. Do you have the original one (signed, see below)? Or just the replacement? It'd be nice to have the original. I know a guy who worked on his own Flying Saucer, but I haven't seen him around the forums in a couple of months. I'll ask him if I can find him.

I second Jason's rec of Jack. He does top notch work! He's just off hols and I'm sure very backed up, so he may not be accepting new jobs. Certainly couldn't hurt to ask, let us know how you get on.

Welcome to


----------



## rlw (Aug 8, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Looks in fair nick, shame about the crown. Do you have the original one (signed, see below)? Welcome to


Yes, Colin, I have the original, lucky that! I've sent an email to Jack, we'll see what he says. If you *could* contact the fellow you mentioned that would be great. And, thanks for the welcome, this looks to be a great forum filled with knowledgable folks!

-RW-


----------

